# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ارسال sms و email ساده(متن) با vb6

## paul wesley

سلام به همه ی  برنامه نویسان گل یک مشکل دارم
میخوام ببینم چجوری میشه یک sms یا email فرستاد نه عکسی چیزی فقط متن ساده 
اگه مقاله باشه بهتره از سورس چون تو سورس نمیدونم چی به چیه فقط با برنامه خودم مچش میکنم مقاله باشه آدم یاد میگیره
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

در مورد فرستادن ایمیل که تا دلتون بخواد سورس و مقاله تو اینترنت هست که با یک جستجوی کوچک بدست میاد

در مورد sms هم بستگی به روش ارسال داره
اگر با استفاده از سیم کارت و GSM Modem باشه که از هر جایی GSM Modem بخرید مستندات مربوط به کار با اون رو بهتون میدن
اگر هم از پنلهای اینترنتی استفاده می‌کنید که بازم تو اون سایتها داکیومنتهای مربوط به توابع و نحوه اتصال در سایتها به همراه نمونه کد موجوده

ارسال SMS معمولا استاندارد خاصی نداره که یک مقاله کلی براش باشه، البته در مورد GSM Modem ها سعی می‌کنند یکسری چیزها رو رعایت کنند ولی بازم نمیشه گفت عمومیت داره شبیه ایمیل فرستادن

----------

